# Briggs opposed 16.5 hp carb problems?



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i got a briggs and stratton opposed twin II 16.5hp with a really agrivating problem. I go start it up and drive it for about 1min then it starts to smoke black smoke and eventually floods itself right out. I tried leaning out the carb but nothin worked, I put a new air filter, fuel filter, plugs, and new gas and still the same thing, could a weak spark cause this, because its gettin lots of gas, thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

It might be. Put something so it holds the lawnmower rear up (dont tilt it too much. oil may come out or gas). just barely above the ground. gas it. does it flood too?


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

Ill check that but i got the idea that it might be the needle and seat might be causing the problem,, ill jack the back up first and see if it floods but then im gonna take the carb apart,,, thanks


----------



## Bob O (Jul 8, 2006)

Does fuel leak out of the carb when its flooding or is your airfilter soaked with fuel?
If so, I am thinking stuck needle.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the fuel pump also, a bad or leaking diaphragm could allow fuel to flow directly into the intake and bypass the carburetor all together.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well i just checked the new plugs that i put in and ones wet and the other ones the black color its supposed to be, both plugs get spark but the one cylinder has no compression, i looked at the old plugs i replaced and the one from that side has shiny pieces (almost looks like aluminum) on it, wht would cause that,, rings?,, thanks


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

the wet plug means that its flooding. the one thats black is normal. and the no compression, rings CAN cause that but it can be a stuck valve, blown gasket , or something else.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

ya the no compression is causing it to flood, but the fileings on the plug might mean more that a head gasket or stuck valve, i got to call the guy and ask him if he wants me to go further in, but now atleast i know wht to look for,, thanks


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

well finally got time to pull the head off, both valve seats were out. the intake seat fits in snug but when i put the exhaust seat in it falls back out. i plan on buying both new valve seats new but i was wondering if the exhaust valve shrunk alot or the block expanded, and if the block is the problem i guess that i have to have new seats cut to fit ?? ,, thanks


----------

